# PubMed- Cost-effectiveness of linaclotide for the treatment of adult patients in the us with irritable bowel syndrome with constipation.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Cost-effectiveness of linaclotide for the treatment of adult patients in the us with irritable bowel syndrome with constipation.*

Value Health. 2013 May;16(3):A213

Authors: Huang H, Taylor DC, Carson RT, Sarocco P, Friedman M, Munsell M, Blum SI, Menzin J

PMID: 23693813 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

